

Spain regulates the price of Internet to implement "The Right to Broadband" - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2356014,00.asp

======
Alex63
We need to develop a word other than 'right' that means "not a fundamental
human right, but something we collectively agree people should be able to get,
if it can be made available at a reasonable cost, a reasonable price, and
without forced labor". We could use it in the health care debate, too. Maybe
the Spanish need it as well, although I can't tell if the PC Mag article is
translating such a word into 'right'.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
It seems to me that the qualifiers "negative right" and "postive right" do a
decent job at this. Of course, there are some 18th century thinkers who don't
believe that positive rights are legitimate, but that hasn't stopped the rest
of the industrialized world from recognizing the intrinsic value of universal
education, health care, public infrastructure and so on.

Whether broadband qualifies, and whether Spain's chosen method of implementing
it makes sense, are of course open to discussion.

~~~
Alex63
I would agree with you, but have personally found it unexpectedly difficult to
get people to understand the difference between "negative" rights and
"positive" rights. Maybe those words have too many other connotations?

------
socram2k
I'm spanish and the price for 1mb of ADSL is similar to the price of 20mb in
france or any other european country. This is a very expensive right...

